# laws and regulations on roasting ?



## preslik

Hi there all,

Im looking for some advice on roasting at home. Do I need to conform to any law regs to roast in my house ( 1 kg electric coffee roaster)? do I need to have a health inspector visit? I would like to sell my coffee online.

Any other advice?

Thanks Dominik


----------



## Hasi

Hi Dominik, and welcome to our community!

Where are you based?

Reguations may vary largely from one country to another, sometimes certain requirements even apply to single states, municipalities or districts 

I have just gone through registering and building a little roastery in Austria, the journey of which I've documented in this here thread. Gotten a bit of a lengthy read but covers most aspects of what to think about before starting out.

The best advice I can give you straight away is get in touch with your local authorities as early as possible. After all they have the final say in any case - and officials love getting involved.

If you have neighbours, approach them proactively and 'bribe' them with your produce. Building a bond through explaining your vision (be it sustainably sourced, freshly roasted, small batch artisan approach like in the old days, local supplier, etc.) will most likely reduce if not eliminate scepticism towards an otherwise unknown activity/person/smell (think odour nuisance). In that regard, also come up with and later on stick to a roasting schedule, so folk know when to expect disturbance. Because, depending on wind direction and speed, it might be noticeable within a radius of a couple hundred metres.

Selling online comes with increased traffic volume, esp. once you've reached a size where it makes sense for a courier to pick up parcels at your doorstep. I was asked to provide information about delivery/pick up/customer parking and respective frequency in the course of my application.

Just in general: plan, plan, plan. Write your business plan, calculate your return of investment, plan ahead. Know what needs to be done if you gotta expand. Will you need to move out, how long is that gonna take, what's the investment and how will you finance it?

Wishing you all the best in your endeavour!


----------



## Batian

If you are in the UK you will need to contact your Local Authority for planning consent for 'change of use' and food safety. You will also need to inform HMRC (tax) and the Benefits Agency (more tax).


----------



## ashcroc

You're best off getting an accountant from the start. There're likely several tax breaks you'll be entitled to especially when starting out.


----------



## mario

Hi. We roast coffee at home UK, I'm a bit confused as asked about registration as food business and some said I need to do it and some I don't. What it says on the council page anyone who prepare or handle food that comes from animals like meat or dairy products need to register but what if you roast coffee? please anyone with similar experience ????? thanks


----------



## DavecUK

mario said:


> Hi. We roast coffee at home UK, I'm a bit confused as asked about registration as food business and some said I need to do it and some I don't. What it says on the council page anyone who prepare or handle food that comes from animals like meat or dairy products need to register but what if you roast coffee? please anyone with similar experience ????? thanks


I wouldn't have posted this, but as you have...get a successful profitable business as a priority......make it hygenic, don't ever mix green and roasted, or use the same containers, or handle the green and then the roasted, keep them separate and in separate areas...................then do all that stuff.


----------



## preslik

Hi Hasi.

Thank you very much for your reply, it's very helpful. Really appreciate it!

Regards,

Dominik


----------

